# Another AC Motor...



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

DIYguy said:


> What do you think of this one Major?


Yeah, nice lookin' motor. Pretty much same comments as before. I got no idea how large it is since it doesn't give a NEMA frame #. TEFC is better, but can you mount an encoder?


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

Just an FYI - the funny looking "n" on the nameplate refers to the efficiency of the motor at full load, or 89.5% in this case. Definitely could do better with AC.


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

Tesseract said:


> Just an FYI - the funny looking "n" on the nameplate refers to the efficiency of the motor at full load, or 89.5% in this case. Definitely could do better with AC.


Oh, interesting. Thanks Jeff.

Ya, I don't think there was a place for an encoder Major. It was the nice face plate that caught my eye....


----------



## motor guy (Dec 17, 2008)

the insulation class is something to be considered, class B. 
the frame is a meteric nema frame, 132 with a B-14 flange. it is similar to the non-meteric frame D-flange. service factor is 1.15 x 230 is a max amp of 36.8amps for 24 hr duty. hp is 12.4,even with sf figured in it is only 14.2 hp with lower temp slot insulation.
thanks kevin


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

thanks Kevin! good information for sure..


----------

